# Loss of mobility in front limbs



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a 15 month blue and black female auratus that has appeared to have lost the mobility in her front legs and now has clouded eyes, and a sort of mucus around her body like she needs to shed her skin. She holds her legs close to her body and rests on her stomach similar to a froglet with spindly syndrome, but her legs are muscular and "normal". She has the ability to use her back legs, but chooses not too. I am not sure exactly how long this has been going on, but I did not see her for a week, so I tore up the viv and found her under some leaves. That was a week ago today. So somewhere between 1-2 weeks. She was housed with a male who is perfectly fine but has since been setup in quarantine. 

The only thing that has changed would be that we went through a cold spell out here and the night time temp went dropped down to 66 for two nights. Other than the lack of mobility and the clouded eyes she breathes fine and is still on the slightly "obese" side. The viv is seeded with springtails, but I have not seen her eat. My first thought would have been a lack of calcium or vitamins, but my supplements (repcal and herptivite) are only about 2 months old, so not expired. 

Any ideas as to the cause of this?????


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well Adam, I am sure it's not the temps. Mine are about the same and I haven't seen one thing. Almost sounds like some type of bacterial skin infection or something like that, but the loss of sunction inthe front legs is kinda hard to explain. Have you tried any antibiotics or anything yet?


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, the temps are the only thing that were out of the ordinary, but certainly not the explanation. I havent tried any antiboitics and wont for this situation. Everything "seems" to be perfect environmentally, and if I have a genetically inferior frog that cannot recover on its own, so be it. I think the captive gene pool is better off. The frog is still alive but appears to be taking a turn for the worse and she hasnt moved from her spot. She hasnt really lost any weight, but hasnt really moved at all either. She is also turning the generic green and black auratus coloring now. That might be some indication of a skin infection. 
No one else has ever seen anything like this????


----------



## alfred (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the same problem occuring. What became of your frog?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If you are seeing a milky white film over the body, lethargy and disinterest in eating, please please talk to Dr. Frye and test for chytrid, a fungal infection. Quarantine affected animals immediately. This may also be a bacterial infection


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds exactly like chytrid from everything I have read. Chytrid likes lower temperatures and a drop into the 60s can trigger an attack if the frog was already infected.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

AGREED!!!!! 
read this and follow the steps before its too late to save your frog!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious is this a wild caught frog or without a doubt cbb? Did you buy as adult or a juvie? Bill


----------

